# Air Compressor



## Refiner232121 (Dec 21, 2010)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/2051846567.html
I found a similar machine in the garbage
When I try to turn it on it makes a funny sound like hhhiihiiii something like this
Also when I try this for a long time the circuit breaker goes off 
Is there a way to repair this machine
Thanks


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds like it might be locked up. If you can pry off the plate on the end of the motor and see if the shaft will turn. If it will, look at the top of the unit and to the left of the square plate is the capacitor. Take the cover off and try to find a new capacitor for it. Grainger probably has one.


----------

